# looking for long term rental in Marbella - Calahonda - Las Chapas



## riccioenzo (Dec 11, 2007)

Anyone knows any good sites for long term rentals in this area? 

thanks

Enzo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

riccioenzo said:


> Anyone knows any good sites for long term rentals in this area?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Enzo


I'm looking for you at the moment Enzo, as our portfolio is further North than where you are looking


----------



## gillianvafaey (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re Flat*

Hello There

I have a 2/Bed2bath flat fully furnished pool parking ect.for rental in Calahonda from the 22nd Jan 08. please email me for further details [email protected] Gillian


----------

